

9 Reasons Why It Sucks Working for a Startup - adventured
http://www.inc.com/dana-severson/9-reasons-why-it-sucks-working-for-a-startup.html

======
markbnj
Ha, well, not all of these are negatives. i.e.

>> You'll be expected to do much more than you know how to

Good!

>> You'll need to know how to figure things out on your own

Good!

>> Every day is a new adventure

Good!

But yes, the rest are valid complaints. Having done one startup of my own and
a few of others' I can attest to all this.

I can also attest to the fact that it is still more fun and rewarding and
invigorating than a safe gig at Cubical Corp. In fact, I just lost my current
gig at a small startup, two weeks after my kid began her first term at an
expensive college, and I don't regret it. I'm interviewing at another one this
week.

------
joshelway
Those 9 points are exactly the reasons why you should work for a startup.

